
Why was the post about Twitter bias flagged? - onyva
I think it’s important to give context. Link should be removed, but it’s still available in the RSS feed. But maybe re-direct to a fact checking site?<p>Ie.<p>These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and&#x2F;or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mediabiasfactcheck.com&#x2F;citizen-free-press&#x2F;
======
gus_massa
Link to the post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23881493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23881493)

My guess it that it looks like a standard panel of a public website, where
admins can ban an accounts. (Someone mod posted a screenshot of the admin
version of HN a few years ago, it has a few additional options like adding or
removing a penalty to a story so it goes up or down in the front page. My
guess is the the page the mods use to see an user also has a few
"semiban"/"ban"/"superban" options.)

It's not surprising at all that they do some moderation. If the moderation
process they are using is good or bad, and if it has a right or left bias, it
is not visible from the screenshot.

------
jpesal
People flag my posts too :-/ No explanation.

~~~
ColinWright
@jpesal:

I turned on "Show Dead", went to your profile, and checked out your links.
I've never seen them before, and have no skin in the game, I just wanted to
see why people might flag them.

Personally, I can see no reason for them to be on HN. It's true, I say that
about many posts, but in this case they may be great ... but what makes them
of interest to the HN community? What connection is there with technology,
start-ups, or computing? Assuming HN is a community with a common interest,
but then wide interests, they will still, in general, not be interested in
_everything_ , so what do you think would attract this community to your work?

This isn't a comment on the quality, it's just a sense that it's not
resonating with this audience, and some people sense that and flag it to say:
"I don't think this belongs here."

In contrast ... why do you think it _does_ belong here, on Hacker News, for
this specific audience?

@onyva:

I read through that link several times, and I can't see why it's anything
about Twitter bias. Also, I'm not sure why I should trust them more than
anyone else. Again, I didn't flag it ... I never saw it ... but I can't see
anything useful or intellectually engaging about it.

~~~
sushshshsh
Who is to say that a post should or shouldn't be on the site?

Isn't that why we have a downvoting and upvoting system?

Flagging should be used for illegal, dangerous, and malicious content like
gore, doxxing, viruses, etc.

Flagging because you don't agree with the opinion of the content is childish,
even if the content is severely incorrect.

~~~
ColinWright
> _Who is to say that a post should or shouldn 't be on the site_

The mods, and the community.

> _Flagging should be used for illegal, dangerous, and malicious content like
> gore, doxxing, viruses, etc._

Flagging is for when you think it doesn't belong. I agree with you that simply
disagreeing with a post or comment isn't a reason to flag it, but when you
think something is inappropriate for the site then you have a reason to flag
it. Otherwise it becomes a complete free-for-all, with no focus, and
experience tells us that that's a bad thing.

And you can't downvote a submission.

------
pmdulaney
Make a statement in favor of free speech: Don't flag EVER.

